# J.M. Browning cutting trees



## CJ-7

I enjoyed the part last night when the old man, with one good arm, was cutting timber including a leaner and one hung up and took them both down with a third tree like a stack of dominoes. More of that and less of this interpersonal stuff will keep me coming back.


----------



## tomtrees58

CJ-7 said:


> I enjoyed the part last night when the old man, with one good arm, was cutting timber including a leaner and one hung up and took them both down with a third tree like a stack of dominoes. More of that and less of this interpersonal stuff will keep me coming back.



:agree2:but his kid got to go tom trees


----------



## 68 Automag

I think Jesse did alright last night, the problem they had was something he didn't have any control over.


----------



## Boleclimber

Jesse freaked over a little issue of operator stupidity, taking his aggravation out on the camera person. He has to develop more self control to be an effective leader. 

He is a candidate of creating domestic violence..... Everyone watch your back Jesse is hear...beware..... flying helmets, saws, or what ever is in reach..... could be coming your way!


----------



## 137buck

jesse is a tool, he has no self control, he acts like a spoiled kid that always had his way...


----------



## Rftreeman

Jesse is nothing more than a cry baby brat and if things don't go right he throws one of his temper tantrums like the little cry baby that he is, he needs to grow up before he loses his chance at his dads company.


----------



## 2dogs

I think there is a heck of a lot more to Jesse than what we see on the show. We see his worst side, not his everyday life. I'd bet he is good hand.


----------



## 68 Automag

I just have a feeling there are a few things that don't make it on the show, like the camera crew nagging him with questions all day and getting in the way. I think they just like to show him freaking out even though they are the ones that brought it on.


----------



## huskystihl

Rftreeman said:


> Jesse is nothing more than a cry baby brat and if things don't go right he throws one of his temper tantrums like the little cry baby that he is, he needs to grow up before he loses his chance at his dads company.



Agreed! Unless his dad's a raving loon off camera I don't know where he gets his lose all control attitude. His old man is calm and cool while he continues to make himself look like a brat that I can't stand. Flip a coin between him and that broke a$$ aqualogger as to who is the bigger moron. I might wanna ad that the dad from Rygard needs to learn a few things about employer/employee realtions. I don't agree with the young guy walking off the jobsite but I did agree with his analogy of how he treats the guys he depends on on a daily basis, as far as his son Gabe goes maybe if he got off his kiester once in a while and looked like he actually worked a day in his life the guys would respect him a little as well. That kid talks about how hard he works while he looks like he's a beefstick away from a massive coronary.


----------



## slowp

Jesse and dad are about the only "real" people on that show. Might be why they don't get shown much. I imagine they'll get rid of him because he isn't playing along. I like that he tells them to get the camera out of his face. I probably would too. 

Domestic violence? I know loggers who do classic rigging fits when it is appropriate, and they are excellent family guys. Having a rigging fit is not an indicator. 

I guess it is something you've got to be around to understand. There aren't leaders on logging outfits...There's the boss and the crew. What with the labor market the way it is now, guess which one is in charge? Hint: Not the crew.


----------



## JCBearss

huskystihl said:


> That kid talks about how hard he works while he looks like he's a beefstick away from a massive coronary.



LOL and i whole heartedly agree I just don't like that guy you can see right through him and he seems like a blood sucking leech


----------



## jburlingham

Boleclimber said:


> Jesse freaked over a little issue of operator stupidity, taking his aggravation out on the camera person.* He has to develop more self control to be an effective leader.*
> 
> He is a candidate of creating domestic violence..... Everyone watch your back Jesse is hear...beware..... flying helmets, saws, or what ever is in reach..... could be coming your way!



I would definitely agree with you on this point. In my Fire service life I have held many positions and trained many company officers (crew leaders), and any of them that can't handle a minor situation haven't ever been successful. 
He needs to remember that he cannot control every situation, unexpected things happen, i would imagine a lot in the pro timber falling industry.
He also needs to remember that a if he show weakness the people will walk on him, and if he shows confidence they will follow him anywhere. The last point is the cameras are showing plenty of potential clients that he can't handle a little obstacle. I wouldn't be surprised if Jay demotes him.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Jesse and dad are about the only "real" people on that show. Might be why they don't get shown much. I imagine they'll get rid of him because he isn't playing along. I like that he tells them to get the camera out of his face. I probably would too.
> 
> Domestic violence? I know loggers who do classic rigging fits when it is appropriate, and they are excellent family guys. Having a rigging fit is not an indicator.
> 
> I guess it is something you've got to be around to understand. There aren't leaders on logging outfits...There's the boss and the crew. What with the labor market the way it is now, guess which one is in charge? Hint: Not the crew.



Well said. I can't imagine much worse than a bunch of city-raised media types stumbling all over the job and getting in the way.

And...do you still rate riggin fits on a scale of 1 to 10 or are you using more exact methods now?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Well said. I can't imagine much worse than a bunch of city-raised media types stumbling all over the job and getting in the way.
> 
> And...do you still rate riggin fits on a scale of 1 to 10 or are you using more exact methods now?



I will when operations start up again. Unfortunately, the crew that is the sure thing to go this year, is a silent, efficient type. They fear the Yarder Engineer and he merely gets up, goes out of the cab, and gives the stinkeye and points. For those of you not familiar with the logging hierarchy, often the Yarder Engineer is all powerful and is a person to respect and fear. 

We discussed the fits of a logger the other night at dinner. A guy who people like to work for, has some great kids, worries about being away from his family, but can jump up and down on his Twin of the Rygaard yarder (West Coast yarder) and scream obscenities and wave his arms all while up by the top drum. That was a classic except he had no hat to throw so lost points. 
He earned a high difficulty factor score because of the small platform and dangerous moving parts in the vicinity of The Fit. 

I did not mention the failure to score higher by one of the dinner guests. He too, had an impressive fit, and I kept waiting for him to throw his hardhat. Looked like he was going to, and and and, no throw. His had fairly good difficulty because he was stomping around on ice. 

Myself? I once lost it and had a logtruck driver standing backed up against his truck while I was poking a finger at him. But I suddenly realized that I'd flipped out and backed off and apologized.
He was saying, OK, OK Ok. It had been a rough day for me. :blush: 

We are all capable of having A Fit.


----------



## Jtheo

huskystihl said:


> Agreed! Unless his dad's a raving loon off camera I don't know where he gets his lose all control attitude. His old man is calm and cool while he continues to make himself look like a brat that I can't stand. Flip a coin between him and that broke a$$ aqualogger as to who is the bigger moron. I might wanna ad that the dad from Rygard needs to learn a few things about employer/employee realtions. I don't agree with the young guy walking off the jobsite but I did agree with his analogy of how he treats the guys he depends on on a daily basis, as far as his son Gabe goes maybe if he got off his kiester once in a while and looked like he actually worked a day in his life the guys would respect him a little as well. That kid talks about how hard he works while he looks like he's a beefstick away from a massive coronary.



:agree2:


----------



## spencerhenry

have some of you guys ever worked in the woods? or run a company? or worked piece rate?


----------



## Gologit

spencerhenry said:


> have some of you guys ever worked in the woods? or run a company? or worked piece rate?



Yup.


----------



## slowp

spencerhenry said:


> have some of you guys ever worked in the woods? or run a company? or worked piece rate?



Some of us are not guys, and we do work in the woods, although I am only a logger annoyance and sometimes the cause of The Rigging Fit. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawyerloggingon

J M Browning is in love with being on tv. I've been working in the woods over 35 years, mostly falling for yarders.I have never and I mean NEVER seen owner of big logging comp working in the brush. They have plenty to do keeping things organized, FS too meet with, sawmill to argue with, paperwork, jobs to look at and bid on, breakdowns, I could go on forever. This guy wants on camera, he's star struck and he is the star, in his own mind at least. I'm sure theres lots of eye rolls in the crew when he shows up with his saw.


----------



## 68 Automag

sawyerloggingon said:


> J M Browning is in love with being on tv. I've been working in the woods over 35 years, mostly falling for yarders.I have never and I mean NEVER seen owner of big logging comp working in the brush. They have plenty to do keeping things organized, FS too meet with, sawmill to argue with, paperwork, jobs to look at and bid on, breakdowns, I could go on forever. This guy wants on camera, he's star struck and he is the star, in his own mind at least. I'm sure theres lots of eye rolls in the crew when he shows up with his saw.




I think he does it because he want to show the positive side of logging unlike everyone else on the show. Whenever he's on camera it's all no nonsense facts and him standing up for the timber industry. Plus he can actually cut trees and get stuff done, I'm sure there's more company owners that can't do the things he can with 2 hands let alone 1.


----------



## KRP

He is a stand up guy representing his business. Yes this is a video op. If a video crew followed me around wanting to document my job, I would show them the production field. They would get pretty bored watching me crunch numbers and discuss business. He has worked the field and earned his credits, I believe he is having a great time working them again, even if it may be just for "Show".


----------



## 2dogs

sawyerloggingon said:


> J M Browning is in love with being on tv. I've been working in the woods over 35 years, mostly falling for yarders.I have never and I mean NEVER seen owner of big logging comp working in the brush. They have plenty to do keeping things organized, FS too meet with, sawmill to argue with, paperwork, jobs to look at and bid on, breakdowns, I could go on forever. This guy wants on camera, he's star struck and he is the star, in his own mind at least. I'm sure theres lots of eye rolls in the crew when he shows up with his saw.



My boss works along side us when ever he can. Like most people he does not enjoy paperwork but likes to run a saw.


----------



## shaunbagone

Correct my if im wrong, but when they were talking to the older Browning guy wasnt he wearing suspenders that said Stump Branch on them? I thought that was another company that used to be on the show.


----------



## JCBearss

I concidered it pretty stand up the work he does and the fact that he does it with one hand...got to give old boy credit liking to be on TV or not


----------



## slowp

I'm thinking he's trying hard to project a good image. But the show's editors aren't cooperating much. They just seem to want to show the same legs running through the brush. Over and over...


----------



## rubygal

*Yes Jay Browning works in the woods*

Being Jays's wife for the last 30 years I think that I know what I am talking about. Jay and his ex partner split their company into two to work for Crown Z back in 1985. J M Browning Logging Inc was born into business in July of that year. We started out with one yarder side. Steve took the cat side. Jay built what he has now with all hard work out on the job. I did the books for 15 years until we hired a full time girl to replace me. I was busy raising the two boys Jess and Jared. I will comment on Jess later. Jay was and is still a hard worker who for the most part still shows up everyday on the job. The pain he has endured with his hand and now his back do dictate what he can do everyday. We have more than just the one side you see on the show. Jay does have to take time out to do the business end of things and he is now in the process of teaching it to the boys.l Jess has a very good business sense and yes may have a temper but remember you only see a very small portion of his day. He has worked on it since last years filming. So for those that dont know Jay or Jess maybe you should get all the facts before you spout off about them. Jay is a very dedicated owner and pays all his help very well with 401k AND health benefits. Just ask the people who work for him. Oh and no Jay is not over extended he was talking about the industry on a whole. Thank you for letting me have my say. Sue Browning


----------



## Brmorgan

FWIW I have no respect for a small business owner who _isn't_ willing to get down and dirty with the guys once in a while. People who just sit in the office and push a pen all day have no idea what is really going on where the wood hits the metal, and are the type that only show up when something goes wrong and b!tch out all the guys when they don't know the whole story. Just the fact that Jay ends up on-site (no matter what his personal motive may be) should give the guys a boost knowing that he's right there with them fighting for production when it matters.


----------



## Humptulips

slowp said:


> I will when operations start up again. Unfortunately, the crew that is the sure thing to go this year, is a silent, efficient type. They fear the Yarder Engineer and he merely gets up, goes out of the cab, and gives the stinkeye and points. For those of you not familiar with the logging hierarchy, often the Yarder Engineer is all powerful and is a person to respect and fear.
> 
> We discussed the fits of a logger the other night at dinner. A guy who people like to work for, has some great kids, worries about being away from his family, but can jump up and down on his Twin of the Rygaard yarder (West Coast yarder) and scream obscenities and wave his arms all while up by the top drum. That was a classic except he had no hat to throw so lost points.
> He earned a high difficulty factor score because of the small platform and dangerous moving parts in the vicinity of The Fit.
> 
> I did not mention the failure to score higher by one of the dinner guests. He too, had an impressive fit, and I kept waiting for him to throw his hardhat. Looked like he was going to, and and and, no throw. His had fairly good difficulty because he was stomping around on ice.
> 
> Myself? I once lost it and had a logtruck driver standing backed up against his truck while I was poking a finger at him. But I suddenly realized that I'd flipped out and backed off and apologized.
> He was saying, OK, OK Ok. It had been a rough day for me. :blush:
> 
> We are all capable of having A Fit.



It has been my experience that throwing a riigin' fit is totally non-productive. A good sign that the thrower doesn't know what to do. Some guys use them as a coverup for their own failings.
I've found that is much better when things go bad to stop, take a few minutes and think things thru before you act. All a rggin' fit does is wear you out, piss people off and ruin your hat.


----------



## alderman

I've got to believe that Jess is a good hand in the woods, but I don't see him being in the best position working for his father. It's not as easy as it appears. I did it for a few years and always felt I was expected to produce more than the other employees. He's got a lot of pressure on him to get top performance and it takes awhile to establish himself so he can feel comfortable. I think Jess could turn into a good boss once he gets the frustration level down a bit and gets enough experience under his belt to where it's okay to admit his mistakes. At least he appears willing to get down and dirty, not like the joker son for Rygaard.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

rubygal said:


> Being Jays's wife for the last 30 years I think that I know what I am talking about. Jay and his ex partner split their company into two to work for Crown Z back in 1985. J M Browning Logging Inc was born into business in July of that year. We started out with one yarder side. Steve took the cat side. Jay built what he has now with all hard work out on the job. I did the books for 15 years until we hired a full time girl to replace me. I was busy raising the two boys Jess and Jared. I will comment on Jess later. Jay was and is still a hard worker who for the most part still shows up everyday on the job. The pain he has endured with his hand and now his back do dictate what he can do everyday. We have more than just the one side you see on the show. Jay does have to take time out to do the business end of things and he is now in the process of teaching it to the boys.l Jess has a very good business sense and yes may have a temper but remember you only see a very small portion of his day. He has worked on it since last years filming. So for those that dont know Jay or Jess maybe you should get all the facts before you spout off about them. Jay is a very dedicated owner and pays all his help very well with 401k AND health benefits. Just ask the people who work for him. Oh and no Jay is not over extended he was talking about the industry on a whole. Thank you for letting me have my say. Sue Browning



Welcome to the site Sue!...all the best to all of you from the Commonweath of Va. That style of PNW logging is mind-boggling to a lot of us who are mostly serious firewood cutters, and I have the utmost respect for anyone in that line of work.


----------



## John Ellison

Humptulips said:


> It has been my experience that throwing a riigin' fit is totally non-productive. A good sign that the thrower doesn't know what to do. Some guys use them as a coverup for their own failings.
> I've found that is much better when things go bad to stop, take a few minutes and think things thru before you act. All a rggin' fit does is wear you out, piss people off and ruin your hat.



You got that right Humptulips, I agree completely. Everybody does it at least a little. But the worst and most disrespected hooktenders that I have been around were real big on r. fits.
Expected to do Something, but don't know what to do.


----------



## tomtrees58

spencerhenry said:


> have some of you guys ever worked in the woods? or run a company? or worked piece rate?



yes 34 years now have you tom trees


----------



## oregoncutter

*Worst Hooktender I was around only had 1 fit, his last.*



John Ellison said:


> You got that right Humptulips, I agree completely. Everybody does it at least a little. But the worst and most disrespected hooktenders that I have been around were real big on r. fits.
> Expected to do Something, but don't know what to do.



The best riggin fit I ever seen was several years ago when I was working as a riggin slinger for a small local company. I don't know where the owner found him or better yet why he hired him but he did. The guy was under the influence of marijuana all the time,( No they didn't drug test) he absolutely got nothing done, and didn't have the ability to think ahead we seen very little of him, and the only thing he had going for him was the power of delegation. He put the second rigger to pullin riggin, and I became the hooktender. Enough of us complained to the owner, and he finally told us to run him off ( The owner could'nt fire anyone too nice of a guy). We tried everything litterally but we just couldn't P.O the guy enough to quit. Then it happenned we started a new job, steep, poor tailhold stumps, lots of riggin for lift, and downhill short yarding. He had no choice but too work in order for us to keep up. Right after a road change that he layed out I took off to get started on the next layout, he vanished for his morning smoke. I blew for 8 sections coiled, 4 for me and 4 for him, when they came 4 looked good and 4 were the ugliest most tangled messes I had ever seen with bows made of marking ribbon, I knew they were for him. Awhile later he called on the radio for me to help him with his coils, when I got there he was standing knee deep in a tangled mess of haywire. There was nothing to say, about the time I got ready to help, his choice tailhold stump pulled and down came the acme carriage, he began to cuss, turn red, and sweat then he started damning god at the top of his lungs, he threw his hardhat on the ground and began to stomp, and kick it, followed by his gloves, then he went to kick his hat downhill of course and missed and fell on his ass, as the rain started to poor down he looked up at me, threw his bugs to me, shook his head and walked off. I never seen him untill a few years later he had became a self proclaimed pro firewood cutter. I learned that day if You want to see a fit send out bad haywire coils!


----------



## hammerlogging

spencerhenry said:


> have some of you guys ever worked in the woods? or run a company? or worked piece rate?



Yup.


----------



## hammerlogging

rubygal said:


> Being Jays's wife for the last 30 years I think that I know what I am talking about. Jay and his ex partner split their company into two to work for Crown Z back in 1985. J M Browning Logging Inc was born into business in July of that year. We started out with one yarder side. Steve took the cat side. Jay built what he has now with all hard work out on the job. I did the books for 15 years until we hired a full time girl to replace me. I was busy raising the two boys Jess and Jared. I will comment on Jess later. Jay was and is still a hard worker who for the most part still shows up everyday on the job. The pain he has endured with his hand and now his back do dictate what he can do everyday. We have more than just the one side you see on the show. Jay does have to take time out to do the business end of things and he is now in the process of teaching it to the boys.l Jess has a very good business sense and yes may have a temper but remember you only see a very small portion of his day. He has worked on it since last years filming. So for those that dont know Jay or Jess maybe you should get all the facts before you spout off about them. Jay is a very dedicated owner and pays all his help very well with 401k AND health benefits. Just ask the people who work for him. Oh and no Jay is not over extended he was talking about the industry on a whole. Thank you for letting me have my say. Sue Browning



Thats what I figured and I believe you. Although I've only seen the show maybe 1/2 of 3 different episodes, all last year. But, I understand what it means to be running a logging empire and that no idiot can do it, long term. I did figure that Browning seemed far and away a superior lot to the other crews, professionally. Best to you, take care.


----------



## alderman

*Gettin' what's coming to ya*

We had a boss in the woodmill that was well known for throwing his hard hat.
It was a typical Oregon winter day with rain pouring down and we had a sump about 8 feet deep with a pump that kept plugging. When it plugged we had to get a piece of equipment to lift the grating off the top and stir around with a pike pole to unplug the inlet. 
After one such episode the boss came down, threw his usual fit and told us to leave the grate off. We tried to argue against it but he was very insistant.

An hour later the sump plugged and filled to the top. The boss came steaming around the corner and when he went to step on the grate that was no longer there, he went to the bottom leaving only his hat floating on top. 
First time I'd ever seen him at a loss for words.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

2dogs said:


> My boss works along side us when ever he can. Like most people he does not enjoy paperwork but likes to run a saw.



My Dad, as well as several others, taught my brother and I the trades. if things were slow on a jobsite, he put us with the electricians, bricklayers, or anyone else where we could learn, and I'm thankful he did. 

I did not or will not make any of my employees do anything that I won't do, and prove that every day.
And, i'm no logger, justa plumber.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

i read an article awhile back that said kids today are not looking at trades any more... they focused on linemen... that the average age of a lineman now is approaching or is in early 50's... the article went on to talk about that they do make good money... starting salary is in the $60k range and to make $100k is easy to do with overtime and all ( storms).... you know computers are fine in all.. BUT if you have no electric to operate the thing... its just an expensive paperweight. Not everyone can or is cut out for college... there are trades out there and they are a respectable way to make a living...


----------



## Brmorgan

Yep, there's getting to be quite a shortage in the trades department after the last forty years of everyone being told that they won't amount to anything if they don't go and get a college degree. Of course the last year has somewhat negated that since there's no big demand for any workers anywhere really. Two years ago though, we were screaming for electricians, millwrights, carpenters, etc. here in BC.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Brmorgan said:


> Yep, there's getting to be quite a shortage in the trades department after the last forty years of everyone being told that they won't amount to anything if they don't go and get a college degree. Of course the last year has somewhat negated that since there's no big demand for any workers anywhere really. Two years ago though, we were screaming for electricians, millwrights, carpenters, etc. here in BC.



Back in the day, the tradesman was well respected in the community, just like the farmer...now we're all s*it.


----------



## slinger

rubygal said:


> Being Jays's wife for the last 30 years I think that I know what I am talking about. Jay and his ex partner split their company into two to work for Crown Z back in 1985. J M Browning Logging Inc was born into business in July of that year. We started out with one yarder side. Steve took the cat side. Jay built what he has now with all hard work out on the job. I did the books for 15 years until we hired a full time girl to replace me. I was busy raising the two boys Jess and Jared. I will comment on Jess later. Jay was and is still a hard worker who for the most part still shows up everyday on the job. The pain he has endured with his hand and now his back do dictate what he can do everyday. We have more than just the one side you see on the show. Jay does have to take time out to do the business end of things and he is now in the process of teaching it to the boys.l Jess has a very good business sense and yes may have a temper but remember you only see a very small portion of his day. He has worked on it since last years filming. So for those that dont know Jay or Jess maybe you should get all the facts before you spout off about them. Jay is a very dedicated owner and pays all his help very well with 401k AND health benefits. Just ask the people who work for him. Oh and no Jay is not over extended he was talking about the industry on a whole. Thank you for letting me have my say. Sue Browning



Not being a celebrity myself I don't know how it would feel to have myself or my family out there for public opinion... I do know you show a lot of restraint in responding to people who choose to denigrate your family...
Some of the toughest, hardest working people I know, including me, would not come off well on camera.

You have a hardworking family and should be proud of all of them.

Steve


----------



## Jkebxjunke

mtfallsmikey said:


> Back in the day, the tradesman was well respected in the community, just like the farmer...now we're all s*it.



I wish I could rep you for that... but I must spread it around first... ... 

but I agree that that we are looked upon as second class citizens... ( me being a farmer) I wonder how long those pretty boy college graduates can last when the powers off.. the heat dont work .. they cant flush a toilet.. and the cupboard is bare...


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Jkebxjunke said:


> I wish I could rep you for that... but I must spread it around first... ...
> 
> but I agree that that we are looked upon as second class citizens... ( me being a farmer) I wonder how long those pretty boy college graduates can last when the powers off.. the heat dont work .. they cant flush a toilet.. and the cupboard is bare...



Thanks...my rep for you is in the same "spread" hopper...

My best friend(s) are farmers...as well as a bunch of general-purpose rednecks.....Dad and I worked for a lot of them growing up.The 2 buildings I run now are full of Metrosexuals, yuppsters, etc. all feeding from the Govt. trough...not many have a lick of sense.


----------



## SuperDuty335

Everybody makes fun of a redneck until their car breaks down...


----------



## Gologit

Jkebxjunke said:


> I wish I could rep you for that... but I must spread it around first... ...
> 
> but I agree that that we are looked upon as second class citizens... ( me being a farmer) I wonder how long those pretty boy college graduates can last when the powers off.. the heat dont work .. they cant flush a toilet.. and the cupboard is bare...



I repped him for you...and for a lot of us.


----------



## 056 kid

I would continue my practices in timber falling but i dont see any money in it. There is no more big timber high dollar jobs to be had sadly.



To grow up in the 50s or 60s or mabe even earlier would be the ticket for me!!!

150 decibel gear drive Mccullochs with 60'' bars and 350+'' timber that takes 30 seconds to hit the deck. It gives me goose bumps!!!


----------



## Brmorgan

I'm with you there. Part of me would have loved to have had the opportunity of working in the big, virgin timber back in the day. But then I also see how much harder and dangerously they had to work than we do now, and I think, maybe not so much.


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> 150 decibel gear drive Mccullochs with 60'' bars and 350+'' timber that takes 30 seconds to hit the deck. It gives me goose bumps!!!




Been exactly there, including the 150 decibel Mac, I loved it. Now I only fall big timber in my sleep.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Been exactly there, including the 150 decibel Mac, I loved it. Now I only fall big timber in my sleep.



Yup...and that's probably why we can't hear, have white finger clear to the elbow, and walk lopsided from packing those old solid iron beasts.

I still cut some big wood now and then but nothing like the old Yager Creek days.


----------



## RandyMac

The days of cutting park quality timber are long gone, but the memories and injuries live on.


----------



## rigginslinger1

*Easy to log from the road !!*

I was raised in the same area (Astoria,Or.) as Jay and about same age as him,worked for Nygaard Logging in 1974,did stint in Army,got out,commercial fished,than logged in SE Alaska from 85 till 95. Until you have experienced the ups and downs of the log market or packed a guy out whether he is banged up,cut up,broke up,or Dead or long spliced a 3 inch mainline out in the brush or flew 6 1" chokers hi lead logging-many people do not have a clue about what logging is like.

99% of Loggers and their Families are the best people you could ever meet.

Back in the day you did not even think about lipping off or whining you had better as the saying goes-Run in for your job and out for your life!! We are losing all the good old timers every day and the shape of our Country reflects that. Just remember-IT'S TV- NOT THE REAL WORLD!!!!! Thanks


----------



## slowp

rigginslinger1 said:


> I was raised in the same area (Astoria,Or.) as Jay and about same age as him,worked for Nygaard Logging in 1974,did stint in Army,got out,commercial fished,than logged in SE Alaska from 85 till 95. Until you have experienced the ups and downs of the log market or packed a guy out whether he is banged up,cut up,broke up,or Dead or long spliced a 3 inch mainline out in the brush or flew 6 1" chokers hi lead logging-many people do not have a clue about what logging is like.
> 
> 99% of Loggers and their Families are the best people you could ever meet.
> 
> Back in the day you did not even think about lipping off or whining you had better as the saying goes-Run in for your job and out for your life!! We are losing all the good old timers every day and the shape of our Country reflects that. Just remember-IT'S TV- NOT THE REAL WORLD!!!!! Thanks



Good post. I think most folks would turn back after the first 10 feet on their first expedition down into the brush. It is physically punishing work where it is normal to get banged and bruised.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Good post. I think most folks would turn back after the first 10 feet on their first expedition down into the brush. It is physically punishing work where it is normal to get banged and bruised.



Yup.


----------



## IcePick

slowp said:


> Good post. I think most folks would turn back after the first 10 feet on their first expedition down into the brush. It is physically punishing work where it is normal to get banged and bruised.



Yeah, I sure have a deep found respect for the real loggers out there who do it (depending on economy) day in and day out.

I'm a tree climber, I put in 50 hours a week in summer and around 40 a week in winter, and I feel like I have a tough job, but I never get any respect for the work I do so sometimes I feel "what's the point?" The main reason I do it is I have respect for the trade, the challenges it presents, and I'm proud to do what I do. Not everyone can be a doctor or work in an office.

Loggers are probably in the same boat as well, not feeling the respect they deserve.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

IcePick said:


> Yeah, I sure have a deep found respect for the real loggers out there who do it (depending on economy) day in and day out.
> 
> I'm a tree climber, I put in 50 hours a week in summer and around 40 a week in winter, and I feel like I have a tough job, but I never get any respect for the work I do so sometimes I feel "what's the point?" The main reason I do it is I have respect for the trade, the challenges it presents, and I'm proud to do what I do. Not everyone can be a doctor or work in an office.
> 
> Loggers are probably in the same boat as well, not feeling the respect they deserve.



Yep. And plumbers get the same treatment too!


----------



## rigginslinger1

*Clarify comment*

Just to clarify on a part of my post-was not refering to Jess -Jay's son as lipping off-it is just the work ethic in general nowadays-fastest some workers move all week is when the ask for their paycheck.

Here is a very good site that I enjoy, alot of good links at the bottom of his site page.http://www.vannattabros.com/homepage.html . Never met the guy but seems to be like one of those old timers that we need around to pass along the school of Hard Knocks knowledge and good work ethics.

Not one day goes by without me wishing I was still working in the brush !!


Many good videos on youtube-swing yarder,logging.log trucks hi lead logging etc. Thanks Mark


----------



## Jkebxjunke

wait till the osha inspectors and the like start to try to make it 'safer' and kill the industry...


----------



## Meadow Beaver

You can't kill what's already dead.


----------



## Gologit

MMFaller39 said:


> You can't kill what's already dead.



Are you saying that logging is dead? Better look around a little. Then maybe you can explain and justify your statement. Or try to, anyway. Bring it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Logging is never going to be the way it use to be and the worlds demand for wood products won't ever be like it use to.


----------



## 385XP

some day the pencil jockeys will respect the work man again.Because nobody will know how to do any thing besides push a pencil or run a computer. Idont regret be a timber cutter one bit just i wish i would have started sooner.


----------



## Gologit

MMFaller39 said:


> Logging is never going to be the way it use to be and the worlds demand for wood products won't ever be like it use to.



Maybe. But, even at it's worst, it's a long way from being dead. Just sitting here I can think of over a hundred people that I know, and know well, who make their living logging. That's just a drop in the bucket. There are hundreds more that I don't know but I see their work wherever I go. These aren't week-end warriors or part timers or wannabes. All they do is log and a lot of them are third and fourth generation in this business. They don't make a lot of noise, they just go out every day they can and get the job done.

I don't know anything about logging in your part of the country...maybe it _is_ dead for you guys. If so, well, that's something for you to deal with. Our type of logging and yours are two totally different things and I wouldn't presume to tell you what to do.

But out here, where I work and where I've made my living all these years, logging is a long way from being finished. And you're right about it not being what it used to be. That's called progress and you can sit on your butt and gripe about it or you can adjust to it and continue to make your living the way you want to. 

Logging will never be dead, or even close to it. It's a constantly evolving profession, though. It might not exist on the same scale it once did but a lot of that is due to advances in technology. We just don't have as many guys on the ground as we used to. We don't need as many men to get the production and the machinery is a lot more efficient than it used to be.

Nobody who worked back in "the good old days" would really want to have to work like they did then. 

We have good times and bad, mostly reflecting whatever the present economy is. That's something that hasn't changed in this business and never will change, either. Things might be slow but they're a long, long way from being dead. We have over eight million feet on the books right now that we'll start on as soon as the weather lets us...and that's just the stuff I know about. There's more than that out there that I haven't officialy heard about but the THPs are in the works. Does that sound like dead to you?

I'll leave the global politics and market economics to other people who know about them. I can't do anything about such things and I don't really care, anyway. 

I have logs to get.


----------



## wvlogger

SuperDuty335 said:


> Everybody makes fun of a redneck until their car breaks down...



thats for sure


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Gologit said:


> Maybe. But, even at it's worst, it's a long way from being dead. Just sitting here I can think of over a hundred people that I know, and know well, who make their living logging. That's just a drop in the bucket. There are hundreds more that I don't know but I see their work wherever I go. These aren't week-end warriors or part timers or wannabes. All they do is log and a lot of them are third and fourth generation in this business. They don't make a lot of noise, they just go out every day they can and get the job done.
> 
> I don't know anything about logging in your part of the country...maybe it _is_ dead for you guys. If so, well, that's something for you to deal with. Our type of logging and yours are two totally different things and I wouldn't presume to tell you what to do.
> 
> But out here, where I work and where I've made my living all these years, logging is a long way from being finished. And you're right about it not being what it used to be. That's called progress and you can sit on your butt and gripe about it or you can adjust to it and continue to make your living the way you want to.
> 
> Logging will never be dead, or even close to it. It's a constantly evolving profession, though. It might not exist on the same scale it once did but a lot of that is due to advances in technology. We just don't have as many guys on the ground as we used to. We don't need as many men to get the production and the machinery is a lot more efficient than it used to be.
> 
> Nobody who worked back in "the good old days" would really want to have to work like they did then.
> 
> We have good times and bad, mostly reflecting whatever the present economy is. That's something that hasn't changed in this business and never will change, either. Things might be slow but they're a long, long way from being dead. We have over eight million feet on the books right now that we'll start on as soon as the weather lets us...and that's just the stuff I know about. There's more than that out there that I haven't officialy heard about but the THPs are in the works. Does that sound like dead to you?
> 
> I'll leave the global politics and market economics to other people who know about them. I can't do anything about such things and I don't really care, anyway.
> 
> I have logs to get.



Yes I may have exaggerated by saying dead, it's just not good here now and I wouldn't see myself doing it unless I live out West (where it actually means something to be a timber faller). If the work was steadier I'd keep doing it, but what are you gonna do, that's life.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

if the logging industry is 'dead' .. then where does all this lumber come from? last time I was in Lowes or Home despot they had lots of lumber... ... and last time I looked lumber came from trees.. :jester: so apparently it comes from somewhere.....


----------



## slowp

Jkebxjunke said:


> if the logging industry is 'dead' .. then where does all this lumber come from? last time I was in Lowes or Home despot they had lots of lumber... ... and last time I looked lumber came from trees.. :jester: so apparently it comes from somewhere.....



It comes from here. Yup. Our local mill has a contract with Home Depot. They've been churning out boards all along. You might be seeing some of the trees you've seen in my pictures. 

They've shut off log haul now and then, but have pretty much kept a going.
As far as safety inspections? Just imagine how things have gotten safer due to folks trying to keep insurance costs down. I think that's a good thing. The folks working in the woods seem to think more about safety than they did years ago.


----------



## hammerlogging

Gologit said:


> I have logs to get.



10 ####in 4 boss.

I'm in. I'm young enough (33). I'm a first gen. career logger. A fall timber every day (when I dont have to do layout or boundaries or something). I work for an outfit that is participating in the evolution of the industry looking forward. there will always be an industry. AND, where an industry is in "decline" can make for the most opportunity. Look at the railroads 35 yrs ago vs today. Make of it waht you want. I feel very fortunate to be in the postion I am. And, as member of the forward thinking clan, I am not worried about my future security.


----------



## southernoutdoor

Well I live in SW Arkansas so I envy you PNW guys anyway!!! but Ol' Weyerhauser has about raped and pillaged us to death... Good thing is they still need fibre for paper Ill cut little trees all day long if I gotta LOL


----------

